# Cam cover torque



## Robert.a (Dec 23, 2019)

Replacing the cam cover gasket tomorrow, does anyone know the torque for the bolts and the tightening pattern?

Thanks.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

71 in-lbs. I believe that translates to 8Nm


----------



## Robert.a (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks, forgot to say it’s the 1.4t


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Robert.a said:


> Thanks, forgot to say it’s the 1.4t


That's for a 1.4L LUJ/LUV


----------



## Robert.a (Dec 23, 2019)

What is LUJ / LUV?

Is there a specific pattern they have to be torqued in or just randomly?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

LUJ/LUV is the RPO code set for the engine.

Some are LUJ and some are LUV. But they're mostly the same.

There is a torque sequence for the cover. You don't want to do it randomly.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)


How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo) Overview The valve cover of the 1.4L Turbo engine houses the PCV system. Whether due to a leak in the gasket or a failure in the PCV system, this valve cover may need to be replaced. It is covered under the 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Just be careful not to overtighten, lots of people strip these.


----------

